# Princess suffered a Dog Attack ( new health update on her ears)



## SandraYessicah (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello guys! In advance sorry for the long post 

With a heavy heart I most say that my baby girl princess was attacked this saturday morning by a bigger dog breed. As I took her out to potty outside and was thinking of giving her a walk on a sunny day we finally had on Minnesota, we came back inside our apartment building I heard a dog panting coming from the top of the stairs so I just picked her up quickly ( At this point is was just the noise I didn't see the dog only heard him/her) as we made our way up I saw a little boy no older then 10 years old handling this big dog around 75+lbs and trying to hold on to his leash as he pulled I told the little boy is ok I'll close the door and get back inside while I get into my apt (my apt was about 2 feet from where the big dog was pulling away) the boy said no is fine he does not bite) with much regret now I believed him and tried to get as quickly as possible to my door before I turned to my left with princess on the side of my chest the big dog launches on her neck I scream and janked her neck quick at this point I didn't even hit the big dog or nothing I was just panicking and trying to pull away princess from the dog's mouth then I broke her loose and he gets a hold of her leg princess was screaming louder and louder, I quickly pulled her and ran to my apartment my baby was whimpering and went to hide under the bed with her tail behind her legs and ears down ( she never has her big ears down unless she is sick etc) she was licking her leg as I sob and felt so guilty for not taking better care. As I wiped and hold my tears back I walked to my next door neighbors door who 's the dog owner of the attacker I hear the little boy saying are they going to put her down for bitting? I felt for them but I was thinking about my baby so I told the lady you are going to pay all my vet bills if she needs anything at all for that bite they responded we are a low income family but will pay for it even if we can arrange something from the vet. I took her the same day the attacked happen but guys now princess growls at other dogs and is heart breaking she never did that she was loving towards other dogs and was never scare even the big ones! What can I do? I did not make a police report because I did not want to get the people in trouble but now I feel like they should pay for her recovery like taking her to behavioral classes. Btw her ears are fine i had posted abt her ears bleeding but it wasnt mutes just infection due to allergies on food . My poor baby has had a rough week. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

OMG , a worst nightmare. I am so glad she is okay, that dog could have bit your face too. We have a pitbull living next door and the owner told me not to trust him and don't speak to him. I am afraid to take the trash out, not alone my dogs. Same we have to live in fear. I hope she heals fast. Wish I could give you some advice, but that dog is a danger.


----------



## SandraYessicah (Nov 18, 2013)

Evelyn said:


> OMG , a worst nightmare. I am so glad she is okay, that dog could have bit your face too. We have a pitbull living next door and the owner told me not to trust him and don't speak to him. I am afraid to take the trash out, not alone my dogs. Same we have to live in fear. I hope she heals fast. Wish I could give you some advice, but that dog is a danger.



Yes it was my biggest fear happening to my little girl I never thought this could happen as I read a article earlier this year here from someone who's chi was recovering after loosing its leg to a dog attack i was like wow unbelievable and now it just happened to us. And yes don't trust no big dogs unless its your own or something because you just never know how they react. So far she is just on meds and looks happier now. I just don't know what to do regarding her behavioral class fees am I responsible or the dog owner who attack my baby.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

How awful! You could have been hurt also! I don't begrudge anyone having a dog, but to have a big dog is a bigger responsibility! To tell you they are low income is not an excuse to avoid their responsibility! What would they have done if you had been hurt!! 

I hope she is okay!

Unfortunately we all learn the hard way. Many years ago I was walking my three dogs and a shepherd ran across the street and lunged at my dogs! They were all scared! I scooped up my chi and my other two wrapped their leashed around my legs. I started yelling. Luckily he came running out and got the dog. I think the other actually wanted to play, but I and my dogs were scared! Since then, my heart races when I walk my dogs and see another dog! 

It's not right that other owners are irresponsible!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

So,so sorry...this is so traumatic I'm sure. I'm praying Princess is ok and doesn't suffer any long term fears. xoxoxo from all us girls!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

How is she today? Is her leg OK? 

I wonder if you could suggest to your neighbors that a 'gentle leader' head harness so a 10 year old COULD control this dog. It goes around the snout, and becomes a muzzle if you tighten it.


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

susan davis said:


> How is she today? Is her leg OK?
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if you could suggest to your neighbors that a 'gentle leader' head harness so a 10 year old COULD control this dog. It goes around the snout, and becomes a muzzle if you tighten it.



The Gentle Leaders do not actually ever function as a muzzle, even when tightened. Please don't get into a false sense of security with dogs wearing them. They are specifically designed to not interfere with the dog's ability to open its mouth. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandraYessicah (Nov 18, 2013)

Angel1210 said:


> How awful! You could have been hurt also! I don't begrudge anyone having a dog, but to have a big dog is a bigger responsibility! To tell you they are low income is not an excuse to avoid their responsibility! What would they have done if you had been hurt!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for your well wishes  and so far she is good getting happier as the days go she is definitely in better spirits but now growls at others dogs :/ will see how it goes with that and yes its unfortunate that we have to learned the hard way ! We shouldn't have to. & I'm fine with big dogs just not trust them all the way now at least the ones I don't know.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandraYessicah (Nov 18, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> So,so sorry...this is so traumatic I'm sure. I'm praying Princess is ok and doesn't suffer any long term fears. xoxoxo from all us girls!



Thank you Debra and gals  for keeping her in your prayers she seems better except she has developed some "anger" towards dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm so sorry you and Princess went through that! I sure hope Princess is much better now. I also hope that she recovers mentally from the trauma she has suffered. Such a difficult situation. Keep us posted and know you are in my thoughts.


----------



## SandraYessicah (Nov 18, 2013)

susan davis said:


> How is she today? Is her leg OK?
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if you could suggest to your neighbors that a 'gentle leader' head harness so a 10 year old COULD control this dog. It goes around the snout, and becomes a muzzle if you tighten it.



As of today she seems happier and better thank you susan she still limps a bit but she is on meds for that & I don't talk to them at all except for tomorrow when I hand them my vet bill.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandraYessicah (Nov 18, 2013)

LadyDevlyn said:


> The Gentle Leaders do not actually ever function as a muzzle, even when tightened. Please don't get into a false sense of security with dogs wearing them. They are specifically designed to not interfere with the dog's ability to open its mouth.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Yeah I figure does are only for easier walks but they can still drink etc thru them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandraYessicah (Nov 18, 2013)

lulu'smom said:


> I'm so sorry you and Princess went through that! I sure hope Princess is much better now. I also hope that she recovers mentally from the trauma she has suffered. Such a difficult situation. Keep us posted and know you are in my thoughts.



We truly appreciate it! Princess is getting better physically but yes mentally is something she needs to work on from now on. Thank you from men and my baby girl. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Omg, I'm so sorry this happened to you and Princess! How scary. It's really sad that she's scared of other dogs since the attack, but I'm glad to hear she's ok! Hopefully with some work she'll get better. 

Irresponsible dog owners like that really annoy me. Like Angel1210 said, having a big dog comes with certain responsibilities... and if the dog is hard to control, then a 10 year old boy shouldn't be handling it alone... or at the very least, this dog should wear a muzzle.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

How terrible! In the summer we went out for a walk with Kalisee and I we had something similar with a young boy out walking this huge dog that was literally pulling this wimpy kid down the road. So as this dog started coming towards my girl full force with the kid yanking on the leash to hold him back, but the dog was so strong that the kids shoes were gliding on the asphalt, like he was skiing.

I snatched up Kalisee and looked for a place to go but there was nowhere..so I was screaming "hold him! hold him!" and thankfully he got the dog back into his yard and slammed the gate shut. Poor kid was in a panic, his eyes were bulging in fear.

I hope in some way your neighbors will either take their own dog to behavioral classes or pay any vet bills. I know what its like to have no money and have a sudden extra expense out of nowhere, but I am glad they offered. Somewhere on here I read a similar situation and the owner of the dog that attacked was not so willing. 

I agree, that little boy should not be out alone with such an aggressive dog.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I agree with Kalisee, and everyone else. This is an unfortunate situation. I feel too many people out there are way too trusting when it comes to their own dogs. And no way should that little boy have been handling that dog! I would have a serious discussion with the parents about that. So sorry what happened to your baby, I wish her and you an extra speedy recovery. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I am glad Princess is OK.
You need to go back to basics with her now to teach her to meet other dogs without fear. Treat her the same as you did when she was a puppy, go and meet other dogs you know are friendly in a safe environment. You will have to not let your own fears show, and not baby her, she needs to re-learn that not all dogs are nasty and to be feared. If she continues to show fear and aggression around other dogs it will become a vicious circle, the other dogs will respond to her aggression and she will get attacked again. So put the past behind you and concentrate on building up her confidence.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

What a terrible traumatic situation for both of you...hopefully in time Princess will feel more secure around other dogs...right now she is traumatized...glad she wasn't physically hurt more than she was...


----------

